# Plotter don't cut perfectly over the lines when cutting contours, help!



## pennywiser (Jan 15, 2012)

*Plotter not accurate cutting contours, help!*

Hi! I have a Secabo C60 III, wich seems to be a Creation plotter like PCut or some others. It's working fine except when I try to cut contours on a printed image, the cut is made about 0.5mm off the contour. I can adjust the blade offset by software in FlexiSTARTER 10 but it always is on the left or the right of the contour, not on it. Also, when adjusting the offset it looks like it moves 1mm, but I need just half a mm!

Please help!


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

No it is not normal. I do nothave the program so cannot tell you how to adjust it. But in my Roland situation. I know not to look for the solution in the Rip program or the design program. I look at the machine print/cut adjustment. See if you machine offers a method to do an adjustment. Do the adjust on the media type you use the most and you should be fine most times/.


----------



## pennywiser (Jan 15, 2012)

This is how the offset is made. It looks like the numbers after the decimals do nothing, just the integers, so it moves 1 by 1mm. That's just what it think (I measured it)


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

In cutting there is always an adjustment for scan - x axis and feed - the y axis. After translating your pix you can make the adjustment and see if they get closer - what you are attempting to do is to move the cut spaure towards the line


----------



## pennywiser (Jan 15, 2012)

Yeah that's what I did, but it's always 0.5mm off the line, so there's 1mm between the two tries and the line is just in the middle of the cuts. When trying to set the offsets it's like it works only with integers and the decimals doesn't count.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok - sometimes when you making small adjustment - they dont work - so take it further out of sync, then bring it back to the number you want - worth a shot


----------



## pennywiser (Jan 15, 2012)

I'll give it a try, sounds like it could work. I'll tell you later. Thank you.


----------



## pennywiser (Jan 15, 2012)

I tried and it didn't work . Look at the attached picture


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

It is hard working this way. I suggest you ensure your cutter is cleaned and look and see you are following all the steps to adjust it. Sorry I could not be of more help.


----------



## pennywiser (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks for your help anyway, I'll bring it to the supplier tomorrow.


----------



## pennywiser (Jan 15, 2012)

I've discovered that in Flexi 8.6 my plotter cut perfectly accurate with the same offset than Flexi 10! 

What I think is happening is that Flexi 10 must have some problem with decimals at the offset setting, 8.6 uses "." to separate decimals from integers, and 10 uses ",". 

For some reason (software bug?) the numbers after the commas are not beeing recognized in Flexi 10 while Flexi 8.6 does with the point before the decimals. What could I do?

Sorry if I'm not explaining it very well, I'm not perfect with english, sorry.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

I am not a Flexi user and hopefully one on this site can assist you. If it is possible and you can save your flexi stuff as the version that works - it may be a temp work around until you get help.


----------



## tderida (May 19, 2012)

idonaldson said:


> Ok - sometimes when you making small adjustment - they dont work - so take it further out of sync, then bring it back to the number you want - worth a shot


I have same Problem with Cotek 1350C cutter. Blade have to offset +0,5mm more but Flexi starter 10 seems unable to offset after comma values. Any ideas??


----------



## pennywiser (Jan 15, 2012)

tderida said:


> I have same Problem with Cotek 1350C cutter. Blade have to offset +0,5mm more but Flexi starter 10 seems unable to offset after comma values. Any ideas??


Had that problem with my Secabo and Flexi 10. Numbers after commas are not working. Luckily the seller changed it for Flexi 8.6 and had the problem (almost) solved. Look at all my messages at the forum, you'll find answers.


----------



## tderida (May 19, 2012)

pennywiser said:


> Had that problem with my Secabo and Flexi 10. Numbers after commas are not working. Luckily the seller changed it for Flexi 8.6 and had the problem (almost) solved. Look at all my messages at the forum, you'll find answers.


 I send email to SAI. Hope they will send a patch to correct that bug..


----------



## pennywiser (Jan 15, 2012)

tderida said:


> I send email to SAI. Hope they will send a patch to correct that bug..


They told me it was problem of my cutter vendor because they did the drivers as they told them. Happened to me.


----------



## tderida (May 19, 2012)

pennywiser said:


> They told me it was problem of my cutter vendor because they did the drivers as they told them. Happened to me.


You're right pennywiser!
I've got a similiar answer today. SAI forward me to the manifacturer. I speak to my local retailer and he's gonna find a solution with plotter manifacturer. 
I have a temporary solution. I am aligning the laser point 1-2 steps horizontal to the crossmark.It gives me .5mm offset on horizontal axis.. it's not a real solution but seems to work..


----------



## pennywiser (Jan 15, 2012)

tderida said:


> You're right pennywiser!
> I've got a similiar answer today. SAI forward me to the manifacturer. I speak to my local retailer and he's gonna find a solution with plotter manifacturer.
> I have a temporary solution. I am aligning the laser point 1-2 steps horizontal to the crossmark.It gives me .5mm offset on horizontal axis.. it's not a real solution but seems to work..


That's what I did to cut some things at least, but as I told you I had to change to Flexi 8.6, and even that version has this problem cutting without using the offset setting at the first cut, so I have to send a cut with the cutter disconnected and then the next cuts are made ok using the offset.

*WEIRD*


----------



## tderida (May 19, 2012)

Ok, here again after a week with a lot of trial and error, I think I found a way to adjust Flexistarter 10 Laser offset "don't accept the value after comma" bug issue.
I found Output Driversfolder under the program files Flexi folder and I edit the driver values of my Cutter model that I declared on Production manager. I change the standart Laser offset values(-8.00 and -16.00) to my machines offset values(-7 and -17.52) directly from the driver file.

But its getting more interesting by changing those values, I can only get perfect contour tracking by adjusting the Laser offset a bit more?? (made it -18 from the cutter options menu)
I don't get it at all but it works for me.


----------



## pennywiser (Jan 15, 2012)

tderida said:


> Ok, here again after a week with a lot of trial and error, I think I found a way to adjust Flexistarter 10 Laser offset "don't accept the value after comma" bug issue.
> I found Output Driversfolder under the program files Flexi folder and I edit the driver values of my Cutter model that I declared on Production manager. I change the standart Laser offset values(-8.00 and -16.00) to my machines offset values(-7 and -17.52) directly from the driver file.
> 
> But its getting more interesting by changing those values, I can only get perfect contour tracking by adjusting the Laser offset a bit more?? (made it -18 from the cutter options menu)
> I don't get it at all but it works for me.


Tried a similar method but didn't solve anything to me. Anyway, congrats on fixing it your way. The only thing wich worked for me was changin to 8.6 as I told you.


----------

